# SOI - Season Three - 2007



## opus67

Well, I just noticed that the Symphony Orchestra of India's season line-up is ready...
http://www.soimumbai.in/com_season.asp

...and I probably will not be able to attend any of those.


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> Well, I just noticed that the Symphony Orchestra of India's season line-up is ready...
> http://www.soimumbai.in/com_season.asp
> 
> ...and I probably will not be able to attend any of those.


How come? There are alot of these that would be great to see, it's a pretty decent line up!


----------



## opus67

ChamberNut said:


> How come? There are alot of these that would be great to see, it's a pretty decent line up!


It wouldn't be a problem if I were located in that city.  Anyway, in an interview, Herr Direktor has mentioned that they will be playing outside Bombay (in India) for the first time this year. Depending on when it's being held, I may attend it.


----------



## ChamberNut

opus67 said:


> It wouldn't be a problem if I were located in that city.


Silly me, I got confused between Mumbai and Madras.


----------

